# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Nitro-Tech Hardcore Pro Series (Muscletech)

## ThomasTsaknakis

Η νεα πρωτεινη της Muscletech..Τωρα με 25% περισσοτερη προτεινη...

----------


## alekos

αυτη ειναι η επομενη που θα προσθεσω στην διατροφη μου...θα τελιωσω και θα σας πω :01. Smile:

----------


## gj

Mιας και θα την προσθέσεις να σου πω ότι το σεπτεμβρη την είχα παρει και γω. Καλα μου δουλεψε και ειδα και φουσκοματακια (λογω της κρεατινης που εχει προφανως) αλλα είδα σε site οτι οι μάγκες της muscletech ειχαν ριξει μεσα ανδρο... Οποτε δεν την ξαναπροτίμησα....

----------


## alekos

λογικο ειναι καποια φουσκωματακια λογω κρεατινης....οταν λες ανδρο τι εννοεις? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kolorizos

ανδρο ειναι στεροιδη αναβολικο..αρα και παρανομο

----------


## gj

Ακριβώς αυτο. Νομιζω στο προηγουμενο ποστ της νιτρο τεκ το ανέφερε κάποιος και έδωσε και λινκ απο site του εξωτερικού. Πλεον δεν έχω σκοπό να τη ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω. Κρεατίνη παίρνω στον κύκλο μου και απο πρωτείνη η whey (οn) ή την myofusion(gaspari).

----------


## alekos

ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες...κ επειδη ασχολουμαι καθαρα ερασιτεχνικα  δεν θα το προτιμησω...σε καμια περιπτωση...τωρα υπαρχει καποια παρομοια στ ιδια λεφτα χωρις αυτην την ουσια?

----------


## gj

Τι ζητάς ?
Θες και κρεατίνη μέσα?

----------


## alekos

> Τι ζητάς ?
> Θες και κρεατίνη μέσα?


ναι και ας εχει και λιγο κρεατινη δεν εχω προβλημα...ζηταω κατι σε πολυ πρωτεινη ελαχιστους υδατανθρακες και λιπη...
πριν ειχα στο προγραμμα μου την six star whey η οποια περιλαμβανει

----------


## Kolorizos

hraklis
i allios wheyy maxx i            warriorlab cmplete whey

****γράφε ελληνικά****

----------


## gj

Πάρε μια καθαρη τότε με λιγους υδατάνθρακες ( whey οn, myofusion αυτές εχω δοκιμάσει εγω και τώρα θα παρω και ηρακλη) και αν θές κρεατινη παρε extra χήμα και να προσθέτεις και δεξτρόζη . Αν και δεν θα στο προτεινα. Αν θες να δουλέψεις κρεατίνη ξεκίνα απο την αρχη με τους κύκλους της και δουλεψε την σωστα. Αυτα τα εξτρα κρεατινη 2-3 γρ ειναι να δεις ορισμενα μικροφουσκοματακια και να πεις ουαου τι γαμω τις πρωτεινες εχω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alekos

> και αν θές κρεατινη παρε extra χήμα και να προσθέτεις και δεξτρόζη .



λογικα θα παρω καθαρη ξανα αλλα αυτο που λες εσυ φιλε οχι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν προκειται να παρω κρεατινη ετσι...το θεωρω ψευτικο φουσκωμα...καθαρα ψευτικο...προτιμω μια προτεινη με ελαχιστα γραμμαρια κρεατινης...

----------


## gj

> λογικα θα παρω καθαρη ξανα αλλα αυτο που λες εσυ φιλε οχι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν προκειται να παρω κρεατινη ετσι...το θεωρω ψευτικο φουσκωμα...καθαρα ψευτικο...προτιμω μια προτεινη με ελαχιστα γραμμαρια κρεατινης...


Το ιδιο μου λες παλι... Εκτος αν εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου λες. Αν εχει μεσα ελαχιστη κρεατινη οπως πχ η νιτρο θα εχει 2-3 γρ μεσα. Μουφα... Παρε την πρωτεινη σου για να αναπληρωνεις τα γευματα σου ή να τα συμπληρωνεις και δεξτροζη για μετα το γυμναστηριο και οταν θελησεις να μπασεις στο προγραμμα σου κρεατινη αρχιζουμε αλλο κεφαλαιο.

----------


## alekos

> Το ιδιο μου λες παλι... Εκτος αν εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου λες. Αν εχει μεσα ελαχιστη κρεατινη οπως πχ η νιτρο θα εχει 2-3 γρ μεσα. Μουφα... Παρε την πρωτεινη σου για να αναπληρωνεις τα γευματα σου ή να τα συμπληρωνεις και δεξτροζη για μετα το γυμναστηριο και οταν θελησεις να μπασεις στο προγραμμα σου κρεατινη αρχιζουμε αλλο κεφαλαιο.


λοιπον αυτο προτιμω την προτεινη μου για να αναπληρωνω τα γευματα μου συν 2-3 γραμμαρια κρεατινης...επειδη με γυμναστικη ασχολουμαι 3 χρονια αλλα με συμπληρωματα δεν εχω ιδεα...η δεξτροζη τι ειναι?

----------


## gj

Λοιπον...ξεχνα τα αυτα τα 2-3 γρ κρεατινης...Δεν κανεις τπτ με αυτα...Μονο ψευτοφουσκοματακια...Καλυτερα να κανεις καλο κύκλο για να σε βοηθήσει να ανεβεις και σε δυναμη και να βγαλεις καλές προπονήσεις.Ετσι ώστε οταν φυγουν τα φουσκοματα να σου μεινει η δυναμη.Αλλα μιας και ειπες οτι τωρα αρχιζεις σιγα σιγα με συμπληρωματα μπορεις να την αφησεις στην ακρη για αργοτερα.
 Η δεξτροζη ειναι υδατανθρακας . Μετα την προπονηση χρειαζεται και πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακας (οπως και σε διαφορα γευματα αλλωστε).Επισης η δεξτροζη βοηθαει και στην καλυτερη απορροφηση της κρεατινης. Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες υπαρχουν και τα αντιστοιχα αρθρα για την δεξτρο την μεταπροπονητικη διατροφη κτλ
Επισης διαβασε και το τοπικ για την κρεατινη.Για μια καλυτερη ιδεα.
Παντως σου προτεινω να την αφησεις στην ακρη προς το παρων εκτος αν τα 3 αυτα χρονια κανεις σοβαρη γυμναστικη με πολυ καλη διατροφη και εχεις φτασει σε πολυ ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο. Τοτε παρε αλλα μην περιοριστεις σε αυτα τα 2-3 ψευτογραμμαρια που δινουν αυτες οι φορμουλες αλλα ξεκινα σοβαρα κυκλο...
(Βτw παιζει να εχουμε βγει οff-topic :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator: ) Καλυτερα κανε στα αντιστοιχα αρθρα τις ερωτησεις σου μετα μην φαμε κρα :01. Razz:

----------


## MACFIT

> Aμα είναι κλειστή με ζελατίνα απέξω είσαι εντάξει. Απλά την επόμενη φορά να είσαι μπροστά όταν θα σου παραγγείλουν για να μην σε ρίξουν.


ΟΛΑ ΕΝΤΑΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΑΚΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΗΤΑΝ!ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΩ ******** ΜΕΝΩ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΡΑ ******* ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ!

----------


## Mcstefan7

> ΟΛΑ ΕΝΤΑΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΑΚΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΗΤΑΝ!ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΩ  *********ΜΕΝΩ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΡΑ* ******** ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ!


Απαγορεύονται οι πωλήσεις συμπληρωμάτων στο φ'ορουμ...8α φάς Μπαν!

----------


## MACFIT

sorry
μπαν δεν ξερω αν θα φαω παντος την πρωτεινη θα την φαω απ οτι φαινεται!

----------


## beefmeup

καλα φιλε μπαν δε θα φας,αλλα δεν πουλαμε ανοιχτες συσκευασιες συμπληρωματων απο το φορουμ,κ δεν αναγραφουμε κ τιμες που αγορασαμε.

----------


## MACFIT

> καλα φιλε μπαν δε θα φας,αλλα δεν πουλαμε ανοιχτες συσκευασιες συμπληρωματων απο το φορουμ,κ δεν αναγραφουμε κ τιμες που αγορασαμε.


σορυ και παλι σημερα εκανα εγγραφη αλλα για τις τιμες δεν το καταλαβαινω.τελος παντων δεν το συνεχιζω γιατι χαλαμε το θεμα ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## BEN11

Γεια σας, γυμναζομαι περιπου 2 χρονια και πριν 2 μηνες την αγορασα και εγω, ειναι η πρωτη μου πρωτεινη και δεν ξερω οι αλλες πως ειναι, μια χαρα γευση εχει, καλα διαλυεται στο νερο, τωρα για πρηξιματα και τετοια δεν ξερω, εκεινο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο μηνα που την χρησιποποιο ειδα πιο πολλες τριχες στο κεφαλι μου, θα μου πειτε οτι ειναι ιδεα μου οχι δεν ειναι (ολοι αυτο μου λενε μεχρι και ο κομμωτης μου νομιζει οτι καναν δουλεια τα σαμπουαν που μου δωσε και εχω να τα χρησιμοποιησω 6 μηνες) τωρα πηρα αλλη.

----------


## Adinamos

> Γεια σας, γυμναζομαι περιπου 2 χρονια και πριν 2 μηνες την αγορασα και εγω, ειναι η πρωτη μου πρωτεινη και δεν ξερω οι αλλες πως ειναι, μια χαρα γευση εχει, καλα διαλυεται στο νερο, τωρα για πρηξιματα και τετοια δεν ξερω, εκεινο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο μηνα που την χρησιποποιο *ειδα πιο πολλες τριχες στο κεφαλι μου*, θα μου πειτε οτι ειναι ιδεα μου οχι δεν ειναι (ολοι αυτο μου λενε μεχρι και ο κομμωτης μου νομιζει οτι καναν δουλεια τα σαμπουαν που μου δωσε και εχω να τα χρησιμοποιησω 6 μηνες) τωρα πηρα αλλη.


Πολυ ενδιαφερον... Ακομα και για μη αθλητες...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mcstefan7

Δεν νομίζω να έχει σχέση η κρεατίνη με αυτο..Μάλλον θα κανες κάποια θεραπεία και άρχισαν απλα τώρα να βγαίνουν

----------


## BEN11

θεραπεια εκανα τον απριλιο του 2011 και δεν ειδα αποτελεσματα να εμφανιστηκαν μετα απο 7 μηνες δεν ξερω θα φανει.

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> ναι σου δινει ολα αυτα σε 0,1mg το καθενα κ ειναι κ blend το οποιο γραφει Nitro-Tech® Hardcore Pro Series Proprietary Blend (Featuring Micro-Diffuse™ Technology)	5,022mg
> τα οποια 3.000mg ειναι κρεατινη....οποτε σκεψου τα υπολοιπα ποσο λιγο τα χει.....


ναι οντως πολυ χαλια κατώ .. εξαλου την κρεατινη την περμουμε και Ξεχωριστά για καλυτέρα ...... παντως που την εχω Δοκιμάσει έχει πολύ καλή γεύση κύριος η μπανάνα...

----------


## murder

> Χαιρετε και παλι...λιγο αργοπορημενα...τελειωσα και εγω με την nitrotech..η γνωμη μου...μου προσφερε καποια μικροφουσκωματακια ελαχιστα....σε γευση αρκετα καλη και σε διαλυτοτητα μετρια...το θεμα ομως που απασχολει ειναι το ποσο ακριβης ειναι οσα αναγραφει το συμπληρωμα..δεν θα παω για χημικη αναλυση αλλα θα παω για εξετασεις για τυχον ενδεχομενο του οτι περιεχει ανδρο...παντως εχω να πω πως μεγαλη ντροπη νιωθω και ο ιδιος που δεν ψαχτηκα καλυτερα....διοτι ο ΕΟΦ αναφερει πως περιεχει 2 γραμμαρια κρεατινη η καθε δοση και ημερισιως 3 ειανι το οριο του οργανισμου...το συμπληρωμα λεει πως περιεχει 1 γραμμαριο κρεατινη η καθε δοση...οι πωλητες λενε πως ο οργανισμος αντεχει μεχρι 6 γραμμαρια οι γυμναστες μεχρι 5 το πολυ...ο καθενας σε βασικα στοιχια λεει διαφορετικες αποψεις σε πραγματα τα οποια επρεπε να εχουμε κατασταλαξει.....πανω στ συπμληρωμα αλλα λεει το συμπληρωμα αλλα ο ΕΟΦ...αν ειανι δυνατον...και αν οντως υπαρχει διαφορα απο οσα γραφει και υπαρχει λαδωμα στον ΕΟΦ οι αλλες που δεν εχουν εγκριση τι θα συμβενει εκει?αναρωτιεμαι αν οντως αξιζει τελικα να περνεις ενα οποιοδηποτε συμπληρωμα και να μην αρκεισαι στη διατροφη...με μονη λυση διατροφη γυμναστικη ξεκουραση...εχω προβληματιστει και θα ηθελα αν οντως διαβαστει αυτο εδω να δωθουν καποιες αποψεις...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


ωραιοσ φιλε μου...ευχαριστουμε....εννοειται πωσ ο καθενασ λεει τα δικα του..παντα θα διχαζονται οι αποψεις και να 3ερεισ σε καθε οργανισμο το καθε συμπληρωμα λειτουργει διαφορετικα...για αυτο ακουγονται και διαφορετικεσ αποψεις.συμφωνω απολυτα διατροφη υπνος γυμναστικι το κλτερο  :08. Toast:

----------


## Κουγιος

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα,επερνα πριν αρκετα χρονια οταν ημουνα 21 χρονων την Nitrotech σε συνδιασμο με τα Hydroxycut οταν ασχολιομουνα με το γυμναστηριο το 2001 μεχρι το 2004 πριν τα παρατησω..ειχα παρει 2 κουτια μαζι παντα με τους λυποδιαλυτες..και ειχα δει τρομερη διαφορα..με σουπερ διατροφη κλπ μεσα σε 4 μηνες..ειχα αφησει ενα κενο περιπου 2 μηνες για κα8αρισμο του οργανισμου (ετσι με ειχε συμβουλεψει ο γυμναστης στο γυμναστηριο που πηγαινα..και την ξαναρχισα παλι με τους λυποδιαλυτες..αλα αυτην την φορα δεν εκανα την αυστηρα καλη διατροφη..εκανα και μερικες τσαλιμιες :01. Razz:  αλλα μετα απο μερικες βδομαδες..μου δημιουργηθηκανε καποιοι εντονοι πονοι στο στομαχι με με διπλωσανε που λεμε..και ειχα κανει εισαγωγη στο νοσοκομειο με τις τρανσαμινασες στο συκωτι να εχουνε παει στον θεο.. 1000+ και αν θυμαμαι καλα οι λογικες τιμες ειναι περιπου στα 80-100-+ (δεν θυμαμαι αρκιβως)..και ο γιατρος με ειχε ρωτησει αν παιρνω τπτ αναβολικο κλπ και του ειχα πει τι παιρνω και μου ελεγε κοψτες αυτες τις βλακειες θα σε σκοτωσουνε κλπ( κλασικα οτι λενε ολοι οι γιατροι)Απλα αναρωτιομουνα τοτε αν αυτο το ειχα παθει ητανε λογω της κακης διατροφης που ειχα κανει στον 2 κυκλο η απλα μετα απο καποιο καιρο με πειραξε εμενα στον δικο μου οργανισμο.Αυτην ειναι η εμπειρια μου με την Nitrotech,τωρα που ξαναρχισα παλι γυμναστηριο και σκεφτομαι να παρω πρωτεινη αλλα ειμαι αναμεσα στην Gold Standard της ON  και στην Instant Whey της Reflex.Το σκεφτομαι ακομα ποια θα επιλεξω!

----------


## NASSER

Κουγιος σίγουρα η πρωτεΐνη δεν έφταιγε. Μάλλον από πριν είχες κακή διατροφή και σου εκδηλώθηκε μετά που αύξησες τις θερμίδες σου προσθέτοντας τα συμπληρώματα.

----------


## Devil

αν επαιρνες *το παλιο* hydroxycut hardcore μπορει και να εφταιγε αυτο..... υπηρξε παλια μια παρτιδα, πριν αποσηρθει βεβαια, οπου ειχε δημιουργησει σε καποιους τετοια θεματα με το συκωτι.... οχι βεβαια σε ολους....

για την πρωτεινη δεν νομιζω..... την ειχα χρησιμοποιησει και εγω.... *αν θυμαμαι καλα* πρεπει να ειχα κανει εξετασεις και εξετασεις τοτε ενω την επαιρνα και ηταν ολα κομπλε....

----------


## Κουγιος

Ναι Nasser και εγω σε αυτο εκλεινα περισσοτερο..οτι η κακη διατροφη του 2ου κυκλου μου εκανε την ζημια :01. Sad:

----------


## Κουγιος

> αν επαιρνες *το παλιο* hydroxycut hardcore μπορει και να εφταιγε αυτο..... υπηρξε παλια μια παρτιδα, πριν αποσηρθει βεβαια, οπου ειχε δημιουργησει σε καποιους τετοια θεματα με το συκωτι.... οχι βεβαια σε ολους....
> 
> για την πρωτεινη δεν νομιζω..... την ειχα χρησιμοποιησει και εγω.... *αν θυμαμαι καλα* πρεπει να ειχα κανει εξετασεις και εξετασεις τοτε ενω την επαιρνα και ηταν ολα κομπλε....


Ισως Devil,και αυτο που λες και η κακη διατροφη μου με ειχανε γονατισει!

----------


## panakos

παιδες μου ξεμεινε αυτη η πρωτεινη...και επειδη τελειωσαν και οι αλλες ξεφτομαι να την βαλω στην γραμμωση!
δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη επιλογη?
εννοω σε θεμα θολουρας κτλ...
δεν εχει πολλους υδατανθρακες οποτε δεν νομιζω :01. Unsure: 

καμια γνωμη?

----------


## liveris

πιτα στο αλατι κ τη ζαχαρη ειναι κ σε ποσα αλλα που δεν γραφει...αν θελεις να πρηστεις παρτην

----------


## panakos

3 γρ ζαχαρη εχει αδερφε και 70 μγ αλατι!πολλα ειναι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## liveris

φιλε μου εγω μιλαω για αυτα που δεν γραφει...εκτος αν νομιζεις πως οι εταιρειες γραφουν ακριβως τα συστατικα που εχουν..πολυ λιγες ειναι ακριβεστατες..

----------


## panakos

ααα οκ αλλο αυτο... :01. Mr. Green: 
τι να κανω αφου την εχω θα την καταπιω και ο θεος βοηθος... :08. Spank:

----------


## liveris

καταπιε την απλα για γραμμωση καλυτερα παρε καμια   100αρα

----------


## panakos

παιδια εχετε παρατηρησει και εσεις οτι η νιτροτεκ θελει πολυ χτυπημα για να διαλυθει?? :01. Unsure: 
εμενα θελει κανα λεπτο χτυπημα.... :01. Sad: 
πρωτη φορα ετσι...οσες πρψτεινες εχω χρησιμοποιησει μια χαρα ηταν διαλυοταν....

----------


## meniou

Παίδες...είμαι ανάμεσα σε 2...Η μία προφανώς είναι αυτή....το μόνο που δν ξέρω είναι αν είχε κανείς θέμα με στομάχι...αέρια κ λοιπά...γιατί πριν 4 μέρες πήρα syngex και μου έχει αλλάξει τα πετρέλαια....εμένα κ στους γύρω....! Και δουλεύω και σε λογιστικό που έιναι κλειστός χώρος....!!!  :01. Razz: 
Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι για την nitro-tech...? 
Η δεύτερη είναι της ON η Gold Standard....Άμα ξέρετε κάτι και για αυτής θα το εκτιμούσα......

Εννοείται οτι διατροφή προσέχω οπότε το θέμα στομαχιού δυστυχώς έχει να κάνει με τις πρωτεινες...Λακτόζη ίσως....δεν έχω ιδέα.....

----------


## panakos

οπτιμουμ με κλειστα ματια!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kwstas25

ρρ παιδες εχω αυτιν τιν προτειν κ οταν τιν πινω μ καθετε στο λεμο δν ξερω τι πεζει κ ρεψιμο για 3 ωρες οτι νανε

----------


## beefmeup

ε,δεν ειναι τπτ..απλα εσενα για καποιο λογο σου πεφτει βαρια..
αν σε χαλαει πηγαινε αλλου την επομενη φορα που θα επιλεξεις σκονη..

----------


## G.Badoo

την εχω παρει μια φορα σε γευση σοκολατα..την επερνα με το πρωινο μου γιατι μετα την προπονηση ειχα την cell tech..απο γευση αρκετα καλη και διαλυτοτητα 9/10...

----------

